# New neighborhoods in your town



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

valdebebas,madrid
Valdebebas, Madrid: obras de construcción de vivienda a mayo de 2013 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, Madrid, desde Barajas by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas oeste, Las Cárcavas: foto aérea a octubre de 2013 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, Madrid. Junio de 2014 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Remate de Las Cárcavas, "Valdebebas Oeste". Nuevas construcciones de vivienda by Valdebebas, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

...
Valdebebas, noviembre 2014 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, noviembre 2014 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, noviembre 2014 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, noviembre 2014 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
4abril2011_Parques Cárcavas_Valdebebas_MG_3420 by Valdebebas, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Valdebebas, Madrid. Junio de 2014 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, noviembre 2014 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, Madrid. Junio de 2014 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, Madrid. Junio de 2014 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, Madrid. Junio de 2014 by Valdebebas, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
more information
http://english.valdebebas.es/

































http://www.elsemanaldigital.com/Archivos/Image/BFP/barrio-valdebebas.jpg


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Skanste, in Rīga, Latvia

Just 2 km from the city center - built on land where _dachas_ used to be.









The main -- Skanstes -- street. The middle is reserved for a tram line.









DNB bank









_Skanstes virsotnes_ complex, _Skanstes mājas_ complex and ex. _Latvijas krājbanka_ building









_Jupiter center_ and _Rietumu banka_ buildings









_Arēna "Rīga"_ -- multifunctional arena for sports and music


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

zabalgana , vitoria (E)








http://borinbizkarra.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/zabalgana-4-3d-alt1.jpg








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/84718848.jpg
















Mariturri_2007-5 by VPO Zabalgana, on Flickr
http://www.elcorreo.com/alava/noticias/201307/01/Media/zabalgana11--647x231.jpg
VPO Vitoria-Gasteiz: Zabalgana 288. by ekainj, on Flickr
Vitoria-Gasteiz by Odeadea, on Flickr
Reportaje B4 by tere y nai, on Flickr








http://www.izkiz.com/ficha-lechwalesa_files/vlb_images0/zabalgana_005.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Vitoria-Gasteiz. Foto aérea by Alberto Aragunde, on Flickr
Vitoria en gris by eitb.eus, on Flickr
Reportaje B5 by tere y nai, on Flickr
Reportaje B10 by tere y nai, on Flickr
Linea Blanca by Navacan, on Flickr
Reportaje B1 by tere y nai, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

salburua,vitoria
















http://www.pinchosvascos.com/wp-content/gallery/vitoria-gasteiz/salburua2.jpg
Salburua a vista de Cigüeña by Alberto Aragunde, on Flickr
Panorámica Salburua by Kakeron, on Flickr
Barrio de Salburua by Roberto Filloy, on Flickr
150913 Salburua skyline by robert hextall, on Flickr
VISTA DEL BOULEVARD DE SALBURUA by Gon.photo, on Flickr








http://www.grupobasalde.com/upload/promociones/fotos/adosados_salburua.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Amanecer en Salburua by eitb.eus, on Flickr
INTERIOR DE MANZANA EN EL BARRIO DE SALBURUA by Gon.photo, on Flickr
100_2808 by inabib, on Flickr
DETALLE DE EDIFICIO DE VPO EN SALBURUA by Gon.photo, on Flickr
INTERIOR DE MANZANA EN EL BARRIO DE SALBURUA by Gon.photo, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ensanche vallecas , madrid








http://www.madrid.es/UnidadWeb/Cont.../EnsancheVallecas/_Vallecas_Octubre2008_V.JPG
Madrid Ensanche de Vallecas Panorama 02 by jaimetello, on Flickr
Panorámica: Ensanche de Vallecas. by Eva Menéndez, on Flickr
Madrid. Ensanche de Vallecas by javier1949, on Flickr
Ensanche de Vallecas y el arroyo de la Gavia by jacilluch, on Flickr
La "J" by paco erre, on Flickr
Edificios en el ensanche de Vallecas II by ruben_vkv, on Flickr
Ensanche de Vallecas by besos y flores, on Flickr


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Why is it that for me all the new neighborhoods seems lifeless and soulless? They seem just like Soviet _mikrorajon_ with a bit more variation in building colors.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

they are still under constrution and not many people are living there ...


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Okay, that's the lifeless part explained. But still soulless...


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Panorámica: Ensanche de Vallecas. by Eva Menéndez, on Flickr
Estanque by Alfonso F.J., on Flickr
Eugenio Aguinaga @Ensanche de Vallecas by inthesitymad, on Flickr
Hugo [email protected] de Vallecas by inthesitymad, on Flickr
12 towers in Vallecas, Nodo 17 by giacomobeccari, on Flickr
Viviendas en Vallecas by Esteban Montenegro Iturra, on Flickr
Panorámica: Ensanche de Vallecas. by Eva Menéndez, on Flickr








http://www.grupoortiz.com/uploads/galerias/Proyectos nacionales/Construccion/obracivil/UE6.jpg








http://rastreadordenoticias.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/ENS-DE-VALLECAS.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

abandoibarra,bilbao (E)








http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/noticias/201111/24/Media/iberdrola--647x431.jpg
The Guggenheim Museum Bilbao Panorama View by Alesfra, on Flickr
Abandoibarra al atardecer by borjagomez, on Flickr
Torre Iberdrola C. Pelli . Viviendas C. Ferrater 2507 by javier1949, on Flickr
Abandoibarra by Arrano, on Flickr
Abandoibarra by Valen Jr, on Flickr
Bilbao by kirru11, on Flickr
Fotografía de Abandoibarra del estudio erredeeme arquitectos 09 by erredeeme, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Artklass, by ser4apari, on Flickr
TORRE IBERDROLA EN ABANDOIBARRA by Gon.photo, on Flickr

Abandoibarra, Bilbao. Quién iba a decir que unos astilleros acabaran convirtiéndose en un recital de arquitectura modernista. Bien por Bilbo!!! (Aunque venga de un donostiarra) by txusmargolari, on Flickr
Bajo la Torre Iberdrola by borjagomez, on Flickr
Abandoibarra by Khaemuast Neferu, on Flickr
Plaza Euskadi by borjagomez, on Flickr
Puente Zubizuri y Torres Izosaki - Bilbao by jmendia99, on Flickr








http://cdn.bilbaoarquitectura.com/galerias/nNpqCrJz5R20.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

castellana norte district , madrid
















http://fotos.madridiario.es/noticia....jpg?nocache=5452cf157ea82560b2b2489448145ef4
















http://img.europapress.net/fotoweb/fotonoticia_20150130173133_644.jpg








https://i.ytimg.com/vi/WrkOa6POL5Y/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

calderon , madrid
















http://www.abc.es/Media/201410/08/ordenacion-mahou-calderon--644x362.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

lezkairu,pamplona (E)








http://static01.diariodenavarra.es/...2c3fedcd.jpg?f10763edb385c4a03de42832b0c4d5ca








http://www.dhdecohogar.com/assets/galleries/74/lp3_8051-2.png








http://static01.diariodenavarra.es/...7e1a5700.jpg?b42c1350937e6e7af42c296c60db9708


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Lisbon. A new neighborhood project u/c, called "Alta de Lisboa". The project isn't finished yet. Many plots are still empty.











IMG_2020.JPG by Tiago ♥ Sílvia ♥ M, on Flickr


IMG_2028.JPG by Tiago ♥ Sílvia ♥ M, on Flickr


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

VITORIA MAN said:


> i dont think so ..at the moment , some of them , are just proyects


I was asking, because here many projects stopped. And even before the crisis, the new projects were, let's say, small in area compared with the spanish ones.

Those in Madrid are huge. I'm particulary interested in the Valdebebas, specially because of the new park.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

valdebebas park
Parque Forestal de Valdebebas en 2013. Foto copyright de D. G. Patrimonio Verde del Ayuntamiento de Madrid by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Parque Forestal Valdebebas cortesía Ayto de Madrid -1 by Valdebebas, on Flickr








http://blog.valdebebas.es/files/201...ht-patrimonio-verde-ayuntamiento-madrid-1.jpg
Arranca en Valdebebas el mayor nuevo desarrollo urbanístico de Madrid (23 octubre 2011) by Comunidad de Madrid, on Flickr








http://www.valdebebas.enfermeriahabitat.com/images/ftaerea.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....








http://www.valdebebas.enfermeriahabitat.com/images/localiza.jpg








http://www.valenor.com/sites/defaul.../foto-aerea-valdebebas-lago-parque-urbano.jpg








http://www.comunidadessantaana.es/static/img/Valdebebas_Lago.internet_____.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

riberas de loiola , san sebastian (E)








http://www.activacons.com/imagenes/proyectos/urbanizacion-riberas-de-loiola-4.jpg








http://www.diariovasco.com/noticias/201008/26/Media/amara--647x231.jpg
















http://www.calparsoro.com/fotos/viviendas_foto/2013T_01252.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bordeaux (F) bassin a flot








http://www.bassins-a-flot.fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Plan-Bassins-A4.jpg
































http://www.lemoniteur.fr/media/IMAGE/2011/12/09/IMAGE_20111209_15967985.jpg








http://www.bouygues-immobilier.com/...s/bi_prg_photo_030-233VM8_4.jpg?itok=dqtS6OgE


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ginko , bordeaux








http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/288700maquettesGinko20mars20122161.jpg
























http://bonjourbordeaux.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/20120808_pierreyvon.jpg








http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/844158planGinko.jpg
photo by g412b, on Flickr
Ginko - Bordeaux by Seb Huruguen, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Ginko, un nouveau quartier by titou du Pian, on Flickr
Eco-quartier Ginko, au bord du lac by J'aime la Rive Droite, on Flickr








http://www.bouygues-immobilier-corp.../Références/ginko1-691x384-marc-de-tien_0.jpg
















http://images.sudouest.fr/images/20...ntre-le-centre-commercial_1381448_800x400.jpg








http://www.vie-economique.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/GINKO-VUE-LAC.jpg








http://www.arthurpequin.com/architecture/Devillers_Ginko_photo_Arthur_Pequin_0.jpg
















http://www.lafarge-france.fr/wps/wc...ERES&CACHEID=d58ac5004b4089eb93ccf72947060fe4


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

galindo , barakaldo (E)
























http://www.lks.es/Portals/0/Referen...BIERNO VASCO Exprop. Urban Galindo 01-08H.jpg
















http://www.projekta.es/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/barakaldo/barakaldo-02.JPG
Urban Galindo by ibarakaldo, on Flickr
Uraban - Galindo II by llynx, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

mirador cerro gordo,badajoz (E)








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0TtzvLm20...g0/m2wNRZzaJBQ/s1600/maquetacerrogordo4ja.jpg








https://freelance.infojobs.net/image/portfolio/j9uxxaw2aq1hux22m5f?imgType=1








http://imganuncios.mitula.net/adosada_en_venta_en_badajoz_99000_eur_1290086422151541604.jpg








http://www.hoy.es/prensa/noticias/201212/02/fotos/8738736.jpg








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qCjX8bvPv7U/VAGJ9L3VfFI/AAAAAAAAC38/KqyTMJYxa7M/s1600/cerrogordo.jpg








http://activosdebancos.es/assets/images/promociones/483918194-2014-04-29-16:06:37-DSCN2335.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

new seseña(E)
Seseña nuevo by Suravia Fotografía Aérea, on Flickr
Residencial Francisco Hernando (PAU El Quiñón) y Autopista de peaje Radial 4. 2006 by Basurama, on Flickr
Seseña 9 by Aurélien PIC, on Flickr
LauraParis_Art_0060.jpg by rewenwy, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

puerta bilbao , barakaldo (E)








http://estaticos.elmundo.es/assets/multimedia/imagenes/2014/11/18/14163018436141.jpg








http://www.vuelosbaratosbilbao.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/puertabilbaovuelosbaratosbilbao.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sorrotzaurre , bilbao (E)
































http://img.absolutbilbao.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/proyecto-deusto.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

south mostoles,madrid








http://www.mstudio.es/wp-content/uploads/a-fotografia-aerea-mostoles.jpg








http://estaticos04.elmundo.es/elmundo/imagenes/2011/02/21/suvivienda/1298304142_0.jpg








http://www.que.es/archivos/201411/mostoles_pau_4_mostoles_sur_n-672xXx80.jpg
















http://images.inmofactory.com/inmofactory/documents/1/88132/5201858/23878473.jpg/w_0/c_690x518/p_1/








http://imganuncios.mitula.net/piso_...es_mostoles_sur_pau_4_1670039413260497293.jpg








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_BWXh-5GBWTA/TRopKWBxxPI/AAAAAAAADCw/ncWCKMV_xXc/s1600/HemicicloSolar_1.jpg








https://s2.yimg.com/sm/5516/12573197374_d23b8f4e90_b.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

south alcorcon , madrid 
Imagen 170 by dani_alkor1, on Flickr








http://www.abc.es/Media/201404/28/ensanche--644x362.jpg
















http://www.madridactual.es/images/s...2012_jun_dic/121211_ensanche_sur_alcorcon.jpg








http://www.inmodelarosa.com/wp-cont...halet-venta-alcorcon-ensanche-sur-940x529.jpg
























http://www.area3-arquitectura.com/i...he_sur/viviendas_adosadas_ensanche_sur_02.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Ensanche Sur, Alcorcón, 2014 by Daniel González S., on Flickr
panorámica by nanoysutrompa, on Flickr
Crosswalk by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr
1301001 ensanche sur alcorcon-001 by Jesus Silgado, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

montecanal,zaragoza (E)
















http://www.vuelosaeronia.es/documentos/documentos/imagenes/ficha/montecanal.jpg
















http://a.ftcs.es/inmesp/anuncio/2014/08/09/133400507/231372861.jpg/w_0/c_690x518/p_1/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

El Cañaveral ,vicalvaro ( madrid )








http://www.elcanaveralmadrid.es/wp-content/gallery/planos-e-infografias/453938996_1280.jpg








http://www.tau-gestion.es/photo/slider/01_elcanaveral.jpg








http://www.arbeco.es/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/16_IMAGENl-rd.jpg


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

gorgeous neighborhoods...:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

prado de la vega , oviedo (E)
http://www.sogepsa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/pradodelavega_5grande.jpg
























http://www.vitra.es/static/img/DSC01354retocada_.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

navia , vigo (E)
Vistas a Navia Vigo by javier_cx9aaw, on Flickr
Parque Pau de Navia by ¿Qué hacer en Vigo?, on Flickr
Vigo- Edificios del Pau de Navia en HDR by racineux (Pablo), on Flickr
298/365 Edificio Xunta Navia X by sairacaz, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sarriguren, pamplona (E)








http://urban-e.aq.upm.es/img/articulos/Figura2_A-VegaraE-Ontiveros.jpg








http://www.urpasa.com/modulos/usuariosFtp/conexion/imagenes356a.jpg








http://www.upv.es/upl/U0516181.jpg








http://www.acr.es/MostrarImg.ashx?uid=6Q5br1jQ78Ymq6bbrQp8Sz3WnXQ9fpHbn3FFnKbN&al=466








http://www.martinezoroquieta.com/sites/default/files/proyectos/1-Viviendas Sarriguren_Avanco.JPG








http://www.apezteguia.com/sites/def...c/images/proyectos/web_2420.jpg?itok=00y6YgBj








http://www.garnicaycortes.com/image...s-y-trasteros-en-sarriguren-navarra_0_big.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Kronsberg, Hannover








http://www.ecointeligencia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/kronsber_ecobarrio1.png








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_goLCGDE-i...w/JlQ0LQ50DH8/s400/ge-hannover-kronsberg6.jpg








http://www.habitat-kronsberg.de/fileadmin/pics/kronsberg3.jpg








http://www.luftbildner.de/gallery3/...0.-Hannover-hebt-ab/IMG_0200.jpg?m=1337723094








http://www.luftbildner.de/gallery3/...0.-Hannover-hebt-ab/IMG_0202.jpg?m=1337723096


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Warsaw, some more Saska



plus ratio quam vis said:


> Saska housing estate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Osiedle Wilno



plus ratio quam vis said:


> "Wilno" housing - estate in Warsaw once again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*Zárate, Argentina

Zárate Chico Project: http://www.zaratechico.com*
Location: https://www.google.com.ar/maps/@-34.1050021,-59.0074122,1253m/data=!3m1!1e3



















































































Under construction:




























Showroom:


















River park:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's a nearly completed new housing development just down the road from me.


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Florida










Tallahassee










Pensacola










Hialeah


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

warsaw








https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....0060_483877951761145_772031274334509976_o.jpg


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Tin Fu Court, a public housing estate of the Home Ownership Scheme in Tin Shui Wai, Hong Kong*


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

pescaderia, huelva (E)
Pescadería - Calle Antonio Borrero Chamaco by PdlP | Arquitectura y paisaje, en Flickr
Pescadería - Calle Manuel Llanes Muñoz by PdlP | Arquitectura y paisaje, en Flickr
Paseo de la Ría - Pescadería by PdlP | Arquitectura y paisaje, en Flickr
Avenida Villa de Madrid by Jose A., en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

soliva, malaga
















http://fotos02.laopiniondemalaga.es/2013/11/09/646x260/d013ma02194227.jpg
http://www.smparquitectos.com/proyectos/ordenacion-de-la-finca-municipal-soliva-este-2.jpg








http://www.malaga.eu/inter/visor_contenido2/EQPImageDisplayer/4093/ImagenEquipamiento4093








http://www.tocamalaga.es/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Soliva-R-7A-y-R-7B.jpg








http://media.premiosdearquitectura....en-soliva-este-malaga-3544-20130708155805.png








http://www.malaga.eu/inter/visor_contenido2/EQPImageDisplayer/4085/ImagenEquipamiento4085


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^this looks awfully out of touch with the city... The example in Huelva is so much better. 

Interesting thread, thanks.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://blogs.opinionmalaga.com/la-ciudad/files/2013/07/soliva.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Jonesy55 said:


> Here's a nearly completed new housing development just down the road from me.


This is so lovely. I wonder what's the reason for going for a traditional style of architecture and urbanism (quite rarefied), is it done from conviction? Or is, for some reason, not a great demand there hence no need to maximize the opportunities offered by the land with tall blocks of flats etc? Maybe it's central but there are then regulations for the preservation of the historical character of the neighbourhood? Cheers


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

nova catanduva,brasil
Minha Casa Minha Vida em Catanduva (SP) by Blog do Planalto, en Flickr
O MCMV entrega 1.237 moradias em Catanduva (SP) by Imprensa CAIXA, en Flickr
Minha Casa Minha Vida em Catanduva (SP) by Blog do Planalto, en Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> This is so lovely. I wonder what's the reason for going for a traditional style of architecture and urbanism (quite rarefied), is it done from conviction? Or is, for some reason, not a great demand there hence no need to maximize the opportunities offered by the land with tall blocks of flats etc? Maybe it's central but there are then regulations for the preservation of the historical character of the neighbourhood? Cheers


So I tried to figure this out on my own, turns out "Floreat Salopia" is a toponym of sorts  , googling it I realized it stands for Shrewsbury, which is fairly medium-sized provincial town, which answers my question about lack of demand for a higher and denser development. It's also just about out of the town centre so there probably are restrictions, especially in terms of height but possibly also in what the architctural style integration is concerned.


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

Jaguar said:


> *Zárate, Argentina
> 
> Zárate Chico Project: http://www.zaratechico.com*
> Location: https://www.google.com.ar/maps/@-34.1050021,-59.0074122,1253m/data=!3m1!1e3


Step by step...









https://www.facebook.com/zaratechico


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

expansion norte,jaen (E)
La ciudad de Jaén por la noche by Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr
Expansión_norte_(Jaén) by Javi Acisclo, en Flickr
Parque de el Boulevard by Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr
Parque del Boulevard by Antonio J. Cano, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....








http://avexpansionnorte.com/images/expansionnortemapa.jpg








http://www.ideal.es/granada/noticias/201402/05/Media/Jaen/expansion-norte--647x231.JPG








http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/avra...iones/recursos/jaenColinaPlateada/colina2.png








http://www.somuvisa.es/admin/subidas/promociones/imagenes/cimg4831web(1).jpg
Parque Boulevard by Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr
Boulevard by Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr
Reflejos by Alberto Quero Molina, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....








http://img2.idealista.com/thumbs?wi...vyByooEqmg1mc3Qgp9+rts0FRL+3jfC&ch=1588267840
















http://multimedia.globaliza.com/rcs...ndividual_o_Casa_en_Jaen_de_5_dormitorios.jpg








http://vialterra.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Viviendas-Boulevard-Vialterra-5-1024x575.jpg








http://www.urbirades.com/sites/default/files/img-20140304-wa0002.jpg








http://img2.idealista.com/thumbs?wi...OvyByooEqmg1mc3Qgp9+rts0FRL+3jfC&ch=692493080


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

buenaire,seville (E)








http://imagenes.miparcela.com/users_v2/018/01845100061950696768705369544567/473-Vista03.jpg








http://sevilla.abc.es/Media/201504/19/altas--644x362.jpg








http://fotos.miarroba.es/fotos/e/f/ef753ed8.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cañaveral,madrid








http://estaticos.elmundo.es/assets/multimedia/imagenes/2015/03/26/14273896896800.jpg








http://www.elconfidencialautonomico...anaveral-terminada_ECDIMA20150401_0002_16.jpg








http://www.tau-gestion.es/photo/slider/01_elcanaveral.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cuatro vientos,madrid
PAU Cuatro Vientos by Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr








http://img2.idealista.com/thumbs?wi...YoeqYEVealCwLzE3HrWs6HZ/xkSjQ==&ch=1220337367








http://img2.idealista.com/thumbs?wi...Vb1jjlFCWOgwUjbh+i2AvMSthm0Bk02&ch=1146735827


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

malakoff, nantes (F)








http://www.lenouveaumalakoff.com/files/img-rubriques/plan-3d-460.jpg
Nantes Éric-Tabarly Bridge by ₪ Mathieu Pierre photography, en Flickr
Le damier by Christophe Laigle, en Flickr
_ by RegarderVoir, en Flickr
Quartier Malakoff : Nantes by Lilian LE GUEVELLOU, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

...
urban renewal : malakoff nantes by NiCoLaS OrAn, en Flickr
_ by RegarderVoir, en Flickr
Quartier Malakoff by Christophe Laigle, en Flickr
Photo 057 by Knon, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

valdecarros,madrid








http://www.valdecarros.info/downloads/p_img06_g.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

batignolles, paris








http://www.urbamedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/3559172717_ea8662cf2d_o.jpg








https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7360/15847183643_1c5a58fb25_b.jpg








http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/21/1431981362-travaux-tgi-depuis-les-batignoles.jpg








https://farm1.staticflickr.com/558/18123688863_0dc5e44a51_b.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

zac du bon lait , lyon (F)








http://www.serl.fr/var/ezwebin_site...-bon-lait3/34157-1-fre-FR/ZAC-du-Bon-Lait.jpe








Lyon, Le Bon Lait à Gerland by christine.petitjean, en Flickr
Lyon, Le Bon Lait à Gerland by christine.petitjean, en Flickr
Lyon, Le Bon Lait à Gerland by christine.petitjean, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

zac sète (F)








http://www.pierreazur.fr/lib/uploads/img/big/immobilier-sete-1002-41.jpg








http://images.midilibre.fr/images/2...embler-a-un-veritable_1448198_667x333.jpg?v=1








http://www.guardindustrie.com/blog/images/avril 2014/empyree.png


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

navia,vigo (E)








http://www.eshor.com/sp/experiencia/albumes/fotos/50199.jpg








https://asturgalicia.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/san-paio-de-navia.jpg








http://media.premiosdearquitectura....an-paio-de-navia-vigo-3449-20130530132049.png








http://www.construccionesconde.com/cms/wp-content/uploads/navia-700x350.jpg








http://www.collartearchitects.com/photos-projects/san-paio-de-navia-2.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....








http://www.strugal.com/sites/defaul...a/public/galeria/paio-navia.jpg?itok=V5zLa5xL
Pajaritos_Navia_DSCN2187 by Dario Alvarez, en Flickr








http://www.atlantico.net/media/atlantico/images/2014/03/01/2014030110021789968.jpg


----------



## Thomas Byrne (Sep 18, 2015)

Sarò felice di vivere qui:banana:


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Linköping, Sweden








New block of flats in an area where there used to be small industries, repair shops and car dealerships.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hornsberg strand* - a new mixed-use development in a former brownfield area on Kungsholmen island, Stockholm, Sweden:

Sweden by kennet brandt, on Flickr

Sweden by kennet brandt, on Flickr

Sweden by kennet brandt, on Flickr

Hornsberg by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr

Hornsbergstrand Stockholm by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------

